# step ladder solution



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

found one. do any other companies make these?

http://www.provisiontools.com/pivit.asp

has anyone used these? do you think they are safe?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have this in Fiberglass.
I use it all of the time:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

drspec said:


> found one. do any other companies make these?
> 
> http://www.provisiontools.com/pivit.asp
> 
> has anyone used these? do you think they are safe?


Man,
Ill bet they get sued twice a week.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Man,
> Ill bet they get sued twice a week.


:laughing:

They will change the company name every so often.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't know what your definition of multi-position ladders is... I'm honestly not sure how you'd put a ladder in a stairwell if it wasn't designed to work in different positions. :confused1:

I've got a tripod step-ladder with a telescoping leg that can be lengthened or shortened for stairs. Works great. But it is a Little Giant.










EDIT: Jrannis beat me to it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I don't know what your definition of multi-position ladders, is... I'm honestly not sure how you'd put a ladder in a stairwell if it wasn't designed to work in different positions. :confused1:


I am glad I was not the only one that was lost there.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drspec said:


> ...Do you think they are safe?


 I think they're safer than a stack of wood and bricks, but that definitely wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I didn't realize that Little Giant made them in the style you posted.

I have one similar to this, http://www.littlegiantladder.com/little-giant/type-1.html#, and I can't stand using it.

Was looking for something different. It seems the style 2 of you posted would work better and be more suited to my needs.

thanks


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

This is maddening. It doesn't apper they manufacture the ultra step anymore. I may be able to get one through a reseller though. 

How far does the telescoping non step side extend on the 8 foot model?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

This would be another Little Giant option. It comes in two sizes, a 5-8' model and a 6-10' model.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like that one better. especially in a stairway.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Put an extension ladder up against the wall that is above the bottom steps. Lean it out at an angle and let the bottom of it stand on one of the lower steps. Run a plank over to a shorter step ladder set up on the top of the upper landing. Make the plank sit inside the rungs of the extension ladder at the level (nearest) height of the other end. Hang ten when you get to the middle, and don't wipe out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pffft. Rookies and their weinie ladders.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Saw this little operation on my way through a drive-through yesterday. Seems legit....

View attachment 20806


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

This is the ladder you need. 8' step ladder, 14' extension, and adjustable for stairs


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Saw this little operation on my way through a drive-through yesterday. Seems legit....


Not only is there an extension ladder on top of a forklift, there's snow all over that metal roof.... That's how you get it done no matter what! I bet the boss gave them all a raise


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

If you're not afraid to drop the $$ the best option you have is this "JAWS" ladder

http://featherliteladders.com/?page_id=224

there are other imitations of this, but by far this is the sturdiest ladder money can buy for working in stairwells. Also great because you can bring it anywhere you can take a 6' ladder, but you still can set it up at 10'. if you have the chance to go see on you won't be disappointed.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I have this in Fiberglass.
> I use it all of the time:


But where does your supervisor stand? :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

drspec said:


> This is maddening. It doesn't apper they manufacture the ultra step anymore. I may be able to get one through a reseller though.
> 
> How far does the telescoping non step side extend on the 8 foot model?


It folds down to 5' and extends to 8'.
I like the fact that you can work in tight spaces with it.


----------

